# Deere one of best employers for workers over 50 years old



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: Deere & Company 


Deere & Company Again Among AARP's 'Best Employers for Workers Over 50'
Tuesday August 31, 1:19 pm ET 


MOLINE, Ill., Aug. 31 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- For the second straight year, Deere & Company is among 35 U.S. employers named by AARP as the "Best Employers for Workers Over 50." AARP is a nonprofit, nonpartisan membership organization dedicated to making life better for people age 50 and older.


With 35 percent of its U.S. workforce age 50 or older, Deere was recognized for several programs, including phased-in retirement plans, compressed work options, subsidized health-related benefits, and recruiting of retired and former employees.

"The winning employers stand as exemplary models for others who have yet to plan for the graying of their workforce," said Deborah Russell, who directs the AARP Best Employers program. "The creative practices today's winners have in place may well evolve in the future, but the 2004 Best Employers give us high standards to strive for."

The awardees will be honored at a New York City dinner in September and will be featured in the November-December issue of AARP The Magazine.

John Deere (Deere & Company) (NYSE: DE - News) is the world's leading manufacturer of agricultural and forestry equipment; a leading supplier of equipment used in lawn, grounds and turf care; and a major manufacturer of construction equipment. John Deere also manufactures engines used in heavy equipment and provides financial services and other related activities that support the core businesses. Since it was founded in 1837, the company has established a heritage of quality products and services providing performance that endures to customers worldwide. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: Deere & Company


----------

